

Git (and Github) Cheatsheet - leandot
http://leandot.com/technology/git-cheatsheet/

======
lucideer
Nice guide - very simple and to the point.

One minor issue. For "git commit -a -m “this is my commit message" you don't
explain what the "-a" flag does in your description which could lead some to
dismiss it, whereas it does actually perform extra actions beyond simply
committing. A developer might not always want to add unstaged modifications,
so they should be aware of this.

~~~
leandot
True, updated. Thanks

------
leandot
I've compiled some useful git commands I've found myself using over the years
on my blog. Hope it helps someone.

------
droidy2030
great post, liked especially the info about "Github Compare View"! thx

